# Dashpod - TT over 5 years



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

I just called Audi CS and told them that I had my dashpod changed 9.1.06 for Â£716.96. As my car was registered May 2000, they don't want to know. It looks like at present they are sticking to the 5 year old religously. I said this policy means that cars after 2001 will be covered and what about 1999-2000 cars? Obviously they have the pre 2004 faulty dashpod as well. She suggested that I write in and attach the invoice. At present there's nothing that can be done but if policy alters, I may have a chance.
Looks like another campaign is called for!

Chris


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

I had the same result - my dashpod blanked out again this morning.

Phoned Audi no they won't cover a replacement.

The car was registered 6-9-2000 and only has 44,500 miles on the clock.


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Well they state that this should only be a problem on cars pre-mid 2004 so surely they should cover cars for 5 years prior to say June 2004 which takes it back to June 1999, which would cover most '99 plate cars.

Cmon Audi dont let us down after showing that you care for your driving customers! :evil:


----------



## jackott (Nov 28, 2005)

Yep,

Same for me too, full price to pay, car is 1 month over. Just phoned Audi, they fully admit a design fault and have a backlog of calls already of 3500 people.

:evil:

USELESS


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

And if the replacement Dash Pod is under 5 years old but the car is over?

If Audi are not prepared to look after all their customers on this then at least open up the dash pod fix to the public domain so the fault can be fixed outside their control using the existing unit.


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Is it worth putting together a list of details of those cars more than 5 years old which have the dash board problem to submit to Audi UK/Watchdog?


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Just called them again and asked what if my new dashpod goes wrong. Was told that the new unit has a two year parts and labour warranty. Lets hope it doesn't go again when it's two years and 1 day old. Surely it should have five years :x


----------



## mw22 (Aug 15, 2005)

Well I've yet to call Audi, but will be interested in there response....
Car registered September 2000
Car purchased July 2005
Car initially booked in at dealers August 2005 with dashpod issues
Booking cancelled cause of cash flow issues :roll: 
Dash replaced December 2005

So the car was diagnosed with the problem just prior to its 5th b-day!!!

Can't say I'm hopefull, but as Audi have confirmed they have produced a faulty part since mid 2004 and before - I can't see how they can refuse other claims if its taken further (ie small claims court!).

Mike


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Please write or phone Watchdog now!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

mw22 said:


> Well I've yet to call Audi, but will be interested in there response....
> Car registered September 2000
> Car purchased July 2005
> Car initially booked in at dealers August 2005 with dashpod issues
> ...


If Audi are offering a 5 year warranty on the DP from new then by implication that includes replacement ones as well?

However IIRC replacements are actually refurbished faulty ones :?

Maybe the TTOC should clarify the situation with Audi prior to further contact with watchdog and or small claims court where "fit for the purpose" would probably carry some weight after last nights program


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Just emailed Watchdog, will call them now also. As WAK says can everyone else please call Watchdog and Audi TODAY to put pressure on "while the pressure" is on and this topic is still hot off the press as it were. No point letting it all settle after WAK and KMPowell did so much work.


----------



## EXPLOSADE (Jun 4, 2004)

TTR REG. MAY 2000 26500 MILES ON CLOCK PHONED AUDI THIS MORNING, HAD A QUOTE FROM HADWINS AUDI LAST NOVEMBER Â£837.20 NOT HAD IT DONE YET, AUDI UK RESPONCE SORRY UP TO 5YRS. OLD ONLY. CAN ANYTHING ELSE BE DONE?


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Write to watchdog, and call them. I will see if I get a reponse from Watchdog and if not I will collate people's details whose TT's are more than 5 years and take the data to Audi UK CS as well as back to Watchdog as a follow up....can tell the future but if there are enough of us.... :?


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Have just e mailed watchdog. Strike while the iron's hot.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I see audis point, they have agreed they have a problem and will pickup the bill for cars under 5years old. I guess they believe they cant just have an open wallet for all cars. Also 5 years is getting on a bit for a car IMO.

Good luck tho.


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

But come off it the entire production life of the the car pre-dash faults is only 6 years! Surely they can include everyone! Seems liek half-hearted promises to me!


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

I phoned Audi CS last night & they said they'd get back to me today with a response. If it's a negative, then it's back to Watchdog & whatever else it takes! Car is Oct 2000 & 18700 miles - as mentioned Trading Standards mean that this component is not fit for purpose, as it should last the life of the car.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I have just emailed WD as well.


----------



## Sat (Jan 14, 2006)

I spoke to Audi this morning regarding my 1999 TT and spoke to beth the customer service manager, she said that they would make some small contribution towards my tt dash pod but no assurances.

She aslo said that i may be able to get my local dealer to come to an arrangement about the labour charges to further reduce the cost!

Seems a bit unfair!ive only had my car 5 months!


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Thats better than nothing though, but we should still pressure them


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> I see audis point, they have agreed they have a problem and will pickup the bill for cars under 5years old. I guess they believe they cant just have an open wallet for all cars. Also 5 years is getting on a bit for a car IMO.


why? - I thought it was agreed amongst those with any common sense that the dashpod shouldnt fail before the lifespan of the car... :?

The 5 year line is rather pathetic when the car has been in production for only 7 years - I think pressure is called for to cover the lot - why should there be a line - its a fault and therefore they should be responsible! This kind of thing separates a truely customer focused company from one that only wants to be seen doing the right thing... imo...


----------



## X-UFO (Jun 9, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Also 5 years is getting on a bit for a car IMO.
> 
> Good luck tho.


LOL You wouldnt be saying that if your car was 5yrs old or more.


----------



## Toxic (Oct 16, 2005)

I am in the same boat, over 5 years so no! I insisted that they give me the number of the factory and i am going to call them up and ask why the 5 years. But i know why. Because i bet the majority of the faults with the dash are happening on cars 1999-2000 range. This is unfair treatment all round! I am now going to phone watchdog.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

So anybody that had a dashpod replaced prior to mid 2004
is still going to have the 'old' type with its in-built design fault.
:x

My five year old car had its dashpod replaced with the old
type (with the admitted design fault ) about 2 Â½ years ago.

If it goes wrong again within 5 years of its replacement
I would expect to have it replaced with the 'new improved'
type of dashpod.

I have phoned Watchdog but you only get 20 seconds to describe
your problem and I can't seem to be able to submit their form
via the BBC website. Anybody got an e-mail address for them :?:


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

To email Watchdog, go to www.bbc.co.uk/watchdog and submit through their website.


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

My submission to Watchdog:

_With regards to the Audi TT story, I spoke t Rajan with the intent of being interviewed but was out of the country last week. I have contacted Audi UK re: my TT Dash failure, but they say they will only repair dash's from cars less than 5 years old. This is surely not fair as the entire car has only been in production less than 6 years before their stated date of mid-2004 when they say dashpod failiure would not arise! Please could you help as many of us are in the same position with TT's from 1999/2000.

regards
Mr *** *****_


----------



## Toxic (Oct 16, 2005)

Well here i am again, nothing gained and i am sure a lot of you feel the same. I watched the tv, heard the 5 years thing and thought well they are going to treat it case by case.... phoned up Audi at 8 pm and the womand said go ahead and book it in at edgeware. So i went home with my girlfriend all happy that justice had been done. This morning after booking on the car i get a call back from edgeware telling me that the dashpod will cost me Â£700 to replace. Oh well at least my car is moving, but for how long???


----------



## sharky (Jul 3, 2005)

Im have the same problem as you all, SO PISSED OFF....

Im taking it further to the small claims court....

Going to get legal advice and costs on this....once done I will post for the benefit of other TT Drivers....


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Dont let Audi get away with it!

Good luck to all those trying to contend with this 5 year old millarky.

I cant see why Audi would neglect cars purchased in 99/2000. People who originally purchased during this period are the true, loyal TT customers who had faith in the product originally - why should they be neglected and treated any differently?

If 99-2000 models are a big problem surely Audi will be expecting a lot of complaints? The fact that they have excluded this period suggests to me that the original dashpod was OK and then they messed about with it for some reason a couple of years later?

It just doesnt make sense to me.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

I've just left the folowing on the Watchdog Website:

_RE. TT DASHPOD.

The dashpod in my 2001 TT was replaced under warranty in November 2003.
That means it was replaced with the old
type dashpod with the admitted design fault (modified units fitted from mid 2004?).
If and when this 'old type' dashpod should fail again after my car is 5 years old, it appears there will be no redress from Audi.
Each dashpod should be warranted for 5 years, old type or new.
Who knows if the post mid-2004 dashpod will
remain totally reliable?_


----------



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

A bit of an update, i just got off the Phone to Stuart Green from Audi CS, he said thay are taking the cntact details from all customers with cars over 5 years old and a customer service manager will get in touch, im not sure if tht was a fob off or not, only time will tell i guess.

Mark


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

So what is the score with those peole who have dash pod faults but have NOT got the dash pods fixed up til now, have Audi indicated they will fix them?


----------



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

thats what i was refering to, as i havent had mine fixed.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Just got off the phone with Aylesbury Audi and they are towing the same line. Audi UK will not pay for any of 5 years old. I am in the same boat as several others - didn't get mine replaced as I couldn't fork out that kind of money. Watchdog will now hear from me too :x

EDIT: This is my submission to WD:
_With reference to your programme last night on the Audi TT Dashpod I called up my local Audi Dealer to find out where I stand. My TT is over 5 years old (manufactured in 2000) and developed a dashpod fault in January last year. I have thus far avoided getting a replacement due to the costs involved and have learnt to live with the fact that my car temperature appears to run at 105' instead of 85' and runs out of petrol at just under half a tank on the guage. I was told categorically that Audi will not pay for any cars over 5 years old. In my opinion this is completely unfair - Audi have admitted there is a fault so why shouldn't all claimants be treated the same? This is obviously a design/manufacturing fault so should not be attributed to the age of the car. There are some that think this should be a complete recall. Hopefully Watchdog can help as there seems to be many of us with cars of this age in the same situation._


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

what abou tmy me with my heap...car. im in spain and never registered a fault yet although it dfoes have faults plus its a 98 i think!

worried


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Just spoken to Audi, tied the guy up in knots and he just went silent, could answer any of my questions I put forward.

Not willing to help either.

Email off to WD again. :evil:


----------



## Mikejb (Nov 5, 2005)

Watchdog complaint submitted, 2000 TTR, Â£1000 of bills which were supposed to fix my problems but didn't, then the service manager at the dealership said "ooooh, your dashpods faulty, lets try a new one of those, yeah that may work, another Â£700 please". Just tore the head of the service manager at Audi CS but with no avail, this is BULLSH*T


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

october 2000 225 coupe, my petrol gauge reads 1/4 tank high, i have had car 9 months and during that time the car has always had this problem, never been to audi dealer with it as through reading posts on here it seemed to be the dashpod problem, i could not and would not pay Â£700 for a replacement for the sake of a fuel gauge so i rely on the dis to keep me right with how many miles are left in the tank.

but i think its terrible audi are excluding cars over 5 years

my dashpod resets itself occasionally too and when it does it goes back to sept 2001, i am wondering if the dashpod i have is less than 5 years old so wonder what view audi would take on that.

the car was imported around that time, i dont know if a new dashpod was fitted or whether the speedo (is mph not kph) was replaced and dashpod set for uk (miles).

so i am unsure if my dashpod is less than 5 years old, mind you audi probably wont care about that.

off to watchdog i go.


----------



## Jo Sharp (May 7, 2004)

I think the 5 year ruling is from Audi DE who have always offered 70% of the replacement cost for cars up to 5 years for german customers. I suspect they are worried that if they offer refunds to older cars in UK, they will have a big extra refund bill for german owners.....


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Maybe all us out the 5 yr range should go up to Audis headquarters with our TTs and protest :lol: bunch of wankers... :x


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

as wak says please report this to watchdog as it is important for all those over the 5 year cut off , kick while they are down. they have admitted a problem and are trying it on to see if they can get away with a part fix as it is cheaper for them to replace pods under five years they have got a bloody check i think. its a quock fix for them to keep us happy for a while they are just stalling.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

E-mail sent off.


----------



## TT275R (Feb 6, 2005)

I've emailed Watchdog again also. My car was registered 28/8/00 and the fault developed well over a year ago when the car was under 5 years old. What is more, it is logged on the car's last service record, so I have evience that the problem existed within the 5 year timesale. If I'd paid the Â£1062 quoted at the time for a replacement, I'd have been getting a refund of that amount now, so why am I being penalised just because I couldn't afford to fork out a grand for a new dashpod?? Unfortunately, the service record is in the previous owner's name and the dealer (Franklin Audi of Leeds have not entered either the reg. plate or chassis no. on the paper, so it could relate to any car!? However, that is own to their receptionist's negligence, and surely since the symptoms tie up exactly, and the service record book for the car was stamped on the same date it should still be clear!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I've emailed watchdog again, as it transpires this 5 year cutoff is a copout as most cars in their first three years are under a 3 year warranty anyway.

The poll as a snapshot shows some 60% of cars failed in the 1999-2000 range! 
:?

I have also been told that if you are refunded for your pod, the 2 year guarantee you would have would also be revoked.!
:?


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

Wak said:


> I've emailed watchdog again, as it transpires this 5 year cutoff is a copout as most cars in their first three years are under a 3 year warranty anyway.
> 
> The poll as a snapshot shows some 60% of cars failed in the 1999-2000 range!
> :?
> ...


Nuddy Ell - I'm sick of this - Isn't the Geneva Motorshow on in March? :x


----------



## M4L__TT (Mar 25, 2004)

Wak they cannot revoke the warranty as long as you have made a contribution.That is the legal situation.I discussed it with Audi CS and my dealer two days ago and they now agree that if I pay Â£5 then the warranty of 2 years will continue.I have therefore asked them to deduct this sum from my cheque.
regards malc


----------



## Toxic (Oct 16, 2005)

Well i think taking the warrenty away is out of order, some people have had a few of these go wrong and i wonder if it is just the UK peeps getting a refund. Are Audi looking to do this worldwide for the TT? I wonder if watchdog will try to do anything else on this issue?


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

My Nov 2000 TT (which has had issues with its dashpod for well over a year) is going to the dealer on Monday morning. Am not holding my breath on getting a result, if I don't get an offer to get it replaced then I shall be writing to WD again (it has worked - to some extent - once)


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

i phoned audi cs and they said if mine goes they might consider a contribution as mine is 5 years and 5 months . it seems they are making it up as they go along its a half baked attempt


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

gt russell said:


> i phoned audi cs and they said if mine goes they might consider a contribution as mine is 5 years and 5 months . it seems they are making it up as they go along its a half baked attempt


Strange, I'm in the same situation, except Audi won't consider doing anything.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> gt russell said:
> 
> 
> > i phoned audi cs and they said *if* mine goes they *might* consider a contribution as mine is 5 years and 5 months . it seems they are making it up as they go along its a half baked attempt
> ...


righto...... sounds like a way of not upsetting you now... bet its a fob off... :?


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Mine enjoys its fifth birthday in March of this year. Does that mean I get a free dashpod? as my needles are bowlaxed!

I'm finding it hard to keep up with who gets what here. But I'llbe down to Audi like a shot if thats the case


----------



## rustech (Oct 18, 2005)

Im in the United States (California) and for the past month I've been experiencing Gauge Cluster Failure. My car is a 2001 225. The car was first registered on April 14, 2001 but manufactured in December of 2000. Am I covered in any way being in the US and do they go by the first day the car was registered, or the manufacture date?

Thanks in advance,
Eric (rustech)


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

of coarse its a fob off dee they are getting away with murder here we need them to cover any age of car up to the age of 20 wich woud be a reasonable lenghth of time for the pod to last. or they do a recall and put a modified version in that is totaly reliable. After all i can think of loads of old cars and the pod is working fine


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

audi are tryinig the easy option they have admitted there is a problem and its cheeper for them to do this and aviod a recall. but sooner or later when all the ones under 5 years get older then start to fail they will be back to square one they have offerd this as a sweetner and its up to people like us not to accept second best and get back on to watchdog and kick them into touch. I thought from tuesday when it was on watchdog that it was a bit lame and a kwick fix to an on going problem that ultimately wont go away. well at least I got that off my chest


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

TTC Oct 2000, 18,750 miles - Audi CS verbally agreed to replace (& told me to book it in), but never sent email to confirm, so went to Bexley Audi Friday - they booked it in & were to speak to Audi CS to confirm and said would reply same pm - no reply yet - emailed dealer Friday PM - nothing yet - will ring CS again Mon AM, if nothing in writing, will be registering with Watchdog. Looking forward to Watchdog this Tues!!! Does Audi really want to face Class Actions / loads of Small Claim Court Actions on this???

Bring it on :evil:


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

kce821tt said:


> Looking forward to Watchdog this Tues!!!


why is that do you reckon there will be something said on the matter?


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

I think I may have the dreaded dash-pod problem.

TT was registered in December 2000 an has just clocked up 60k. Twice in the last fortnight I have had to jump start her after leaving her standing for a couple of days. Both times the dash - trip meter, date and clock had reset themselves.

And it has done it again today. So I am taking her into Listers tomorrow morning so they can check her over.

Weird thing is that the first time it happened it had just clocked up the 60k. The milometer was standing at 60,001 when I got in it and it wouldn't start.

And just typical that it didnt happen last month when she would have been less than 5 years old.

Ah well......maybe Audi will sort it out...maybe she just needs a new battery?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reposted here for obvious reasons.

Wak wrote: 
The Way I understand it is its not a 6 year warranty but you have up to six year to make a claim that the goods were faulty, not fit for purpose or not up to standard.

If it failed within the first six months its up to the retailer to make good and prove otherwise

If its after 6 months its up to you prove its faulty and I believe thats already been proven with WD/Audi!

Hi wak

As you know, I've been pushing the small claims route for some considerable time. It has always been my contention that the members would have a case even before the latest revelations since the dash pod problem is well known to be widespread and the rights of consumers have been violated.

Audi have relieved us of the burden of proof, therefore now would be the ideal time to pursue a claim. Until somebody tries, regardless of "advice" from the legal profession, we will never know. We are only talking about the small claims court afterall.

At the risk of repeating myself;

The vast field of Indecision 
is littered with the broken bodies 
of a thousand regiments of those who, 
in sight of Rescue, paused 
to think awhile, and, while 
pausing, were trampled by the measured 
tread of Time.

Go for it

Joe


----------



## Pietvg (Jan 13, 2005)

6 years MAY not necessarily be final. You could construct an argument that the 6 years should run from it was reasonably discoverable that there was an inherent fault with the dashpod although it would be better to make the claim within 6 years' purchase of the TT.

Given the recent press I would have thought someone would stand a fair chance in a small claims arbitration although it would help to have expert comment on how long the dashpod should last from an appropriate engineer.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

There was an expert engineer on the WD programme who said that the DP should last the life of the car and that he had hardly, if ever, seen a failed DP other than on the TT.


----------



## rustech (Oct 18, 2005)

What to do now, American dealerships and Audi America says "there is no campaign for that problem."

Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Has anyone heard back from Watchdog yet? :?


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

i have sent another email to watchdog explaining my car had a dashpod replaced jan 03 and i have the invoice for this, it was paid for by a previous owner. The fuel gauge is now faulty and has been for 9 months i have had the car so the current dashpod lasted 2yr and 3 months.

audi say car is over 5 years and the dashpod only came with a 2 year parts warranty.

SO audi expect us just to keep having to pay for these shÃ­tty dashpods every 2-3 years.

fooking appauling :evil:

all us 5+ tt owners can do is email watchdog and hope for the best, if nothing soon someone will need to pursue them in the small claims court and if won maybe then the rest of us would have a chance.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I mentioned on the other thread that I am trying to get mine done through my 3rd party warranty. The guy I spoke with in their claims department has been told to list all the dashpods that have gone through them (around 70!!) and send this to Audi for re-imbursement. They are also going to send their findings to Watchdog after I had a chat with him


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> I mentioned on the other thread that I am trying to get mine done through my 3rd party warranty. The guy I spoke with in their claims department has been told to list all the dashpods that have gone through them (around 70!!) and send this to Audi for re-imbursement. They are also going to send their findings to Watchdog after I had a chat with him


nice one 

that will be a nice reimbursement for 70 pods.

however do you think that will help us 5+ car owners.

so are warranty company not going thru with your dashpod repair then till they get this resolved?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

sare^baw's said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I mentioned on the other thread that I am trying to get mine done through my 3rd party warranty. The guy I spoke with in their claims department has been told to list all the dashpods that have gone through them (around 70!!) and send this to Audi for re-imbursement. They are also going to send their findings to Watchdog after I had a chat with him
> ...


It might help as they are going to make a special note of the 5yr+ ones when they contact Watchdog.

I've just got off the phone with Aylesbury Audi and the warranty company have agreed to pay for the 'pod.....and the MAF....and the wheel bearing....and all the labour


----------



## Archersam (Sep 9, 2004)

Mine is booked in for its new DP on 7th Feb, 1 day before it is 5 years old.
I called Audi CS to check warranty situation on the new part as there are various trains of thought on the Forum and I wanted the name of a CS rep to put in my file 

They have categorically told me that there will be NO warranty on the new part and that the only way to get a warranty on the part is to contribute 30% of the cost of the part (part = Â£623inc VAT!!) They have stated that there is no way paying a nominal fee will be acceptable. :evil:

I am sending an appropriate thank you to Watchdog with a follow up complaint about lack of warranty on a replacement part that Audi say should not fail, but they won't put their warranty where their mouth is.

Sam


----------



## W8 KPC (Jan 8, 2006)

Poole Audi just refused to pay for the replacement of my dashpod - from June 2000. They said they are providing replacements for those under 4 years only........ and covering half the cost of replacement for those between 4-5 years old - AS A MEASURE OF GOODWILL they said. I nearly choked on that bit. Luckily i have some waranty left from when i bought the car and they are happy to underwrite the cost of replacement.


----------

